

Ask HN - Best way to find an apt in NYC? - vijayr

Craigslist sucks - the same ads are repeated (sometimes 4-5 times in the same day), lots of spammers/scammers, hours upon hours wasted with nothing to show for it.  Any other website that is <i>not</i> this bad, without using brokers?<p>I set up an alert on ifttt.com - if anyone from ifttt is reading this: is it possible for you to filter out the ads, based on address? I mean, the same ad is posted 5 times a day, with the same address, text slightly different.  If you could use the address to detect if it is the same ad, and not send multiple alerts, that would be awesome.
======
duiker101
A couple of days ago someone posted this, might be worth checking it out

<http://apartable.com>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184440>

~~~
vijayr
Thank you, this one looks nice

------
mikegirouard
Google maps allows you to search for apartments as well; Its in the options as
a map overlay.

The last two I lived in worked out quite well… one in midtown and the other in
Williamsburg.

